# When is it Safe to take my Puppy Outside for Walks?



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

I adopted my puppy two weeks ago from a local Vet here in Korea. Shes had her first round of shots and will be getting her 2nd round in about 11 days. 

I've been reading up about when its safe to take the dog out. Some say its ok to do it now as long as its not in a area where many dogs go and some say to wait till the 3rd round of shots (this is also what the Vet said). The area I live in is a city and not many dog owners in Korea.

I've also been reading up on socializing the puppy early so it won't be afraid, as of now I've just been carrying her to places and not letting her on the ground. 

So should I wait before I take it out for walks or is now ok?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd wait until after his last set of shots. Parvo can live in the soil for over a year. You want to avoid any contact with unvaccinated dogs, as well. If you have friends with friendly, vaccinated dogs, it would be good to arrange playdates at each other's homes.


----------



## JR Banks (Sep 24, 2010)

Definitely wait until your puppy has all of his shots.


----------



## *Molly* (Oct 2, 2010)

As long as you don't go to places where lots of other dogs go, you can take him with no worries. It's very good for his socialization actually. On the ground is everything different.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm personally I'd wait until she had all her shots, the difference will only be a few weeks and you won't lose out on any real socialization time by waiting until she's fully safe to get her nose into everything thats on the ground. And even if its and area where few dogs are, it only takes on dog carrying parvo to mess up everything for you. I prefer to be the better safe than regretting it for years later mindset! I'd also look into taking your puppy to socialization classes once it has all its shots. Usually dog trainers or pet stores in the area can inform you about puppy play classes. We have tons of them in the US, but I'm sure you can find one or two close by to where you are in Korea. I find puppy meeting puppy to be the best way to socialize..puppy meeting older dog can lead to annoyed older dog from puppy who doesn't know how to act and really wants to play and rough and tumble in a way they may not want to. LOL


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I would still take her out for walks as long as you carry her, it's good for her to meet lots of different people. As for dogs, as someone said if you know friends with vaccinated, friendly dogs that would also be good. Where I live puppys start puppy kindergarten from 8-16 weeks old which is the critical period for getting used to everyone & everything she is likely to meet in her adult life.

If you read the stickys at the top of this forum, dogstardaily, you will find Dr Ian Dunbar gives this advice.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep in mind that vaccinations stress the immune system. You should consider your puppy at HIGHER RISK for contracting communicable disease for 14 days after each vaccination.

I do not let puppies touch grass or ground until 2 weeks after the 3rd vaccine, or 2 weeks after the second if it is after 12 weeks of age.

I socialize my puppies in the homes of dogless friends until that time. For me it is not worth the risk. As I have said before, it's hard to socialize a dead puppy.....


----------

